# Window sash runner/liner



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They used to sell them in lumber yards years ago. I haven't really looked for them in quite a while as no one keeps the old windows anymore.
Ron


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The aluminum tracks are called compression balances. I've not seen them anywhere for a long time, but a private lumber yard may still have them. The tubular ones are called "unique sash balances". They are still made. Maybe the same lumber yard.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Marvin Windows has a unit called, I think, a Tilt-Pac. It consists of window sashes and vinyl jamb liners for replacement of old double hung windows. Tilt Pacs are easy to install, but being Marvin they might be too expensive. Worth looking into, though.


----------

